# Weird sound Iberital MC2



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys, ive noticed that my Iberital MC2 has been making a weird noise. I never noticed it because I always have coffee in it but today i finished the coffee and gave it a bit of a clean with a brush and i noticed its making this noise. Now that i think about it, it made that noise when i would grind coffee i just always thought it was the last bean or 2 going through the burrs after it stopped grinding so i never took notice of it.

Im going to try to upload the audio clip and i hope it works. (sent it to myself using audio record on whatsapp)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1_sgHJlqpbpellDN2x1VEx3Wnc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

That just sounds like beans popping about inside it.

Have you opened it up to see if you're grinding a stone or have damaged burrs?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Presumably it keeps doing it if you keep it on....if so, probably a tooth missing.chipped off the drive cog. The nice thing is, you can use that as an excuse to get a significantly better grinder







. Which IMO would be just about anything Mignon upwards.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Presumably it keeps doing it if you keep it on....if so, probably a tooth missing.chipped off the drive cog. The nice thing is, you can use that as an excuse to get a significantly better grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought it! (used)

was an upgrade from my porlex









hope its nothing serious

anyway i dont really need anything better as i only drink filter coffee. im just worried im causing more damage if i dont fix whatever is going on.

I will try opening it up


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have an mc2 and don't recognise that noise. it could be the gear that drives the lower burr but i reckon gear damage quickly deteriorates to a non runner.

the motor has top and bottom bearing bushes and the burr gear drive shaft has a bearing bush under the gear and another where the shaft it comes through the grind chamber. It could be a damaged bush.

i would take it apart and look for anything obvious. It is quite easy to dismantle but you need a long thin screwdriver to get up to the two screws that fix the motor to the grind chamber. Take care with the motor because the winding wire is exposed and could get damaged on the casing.

mark the upper burr carrier position before you start so you get it back in the same position.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

AHH! ive taken it apart (which was scary as hell because ive never done anything like that) and i cant find anything wrong with it!

here are some pics but i dont see anything wrong with it.

And im starting to get worried how im going to put this thing back together!


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok,i put it back together and took another video

Here is a video before i took it apart






the noise is different now and ive noticed its spinning much faster now and stopping much faster too, did i do something wrong when putting it back or is it now finally right??


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds much better, IMHO.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it does sound much better....it's almost as if the drive wasnt making correct contact with the plastic cog in some way....but if that was the case, I would have thought it would destroy the plastic (Nylon) cog, or at least we would see some evidence of it. Or perhaps the contact was too firm and wear in the bearings meant they were not running right under lateral pressure.....who knows.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Good job! There is a bit of play in the fixings that hold the gearbox to the grind chamber so so it may have just been that the gear was tight at one point. The bottom bush in the gearbox is spherical so it self adjusts for alignment.

That looks like a plain washer under the bottom burr nut - it should be a spring washer but the thread is left handed so probably not a big deal. if you ever do want to replace the washer you'll need to stop the burr from turning. If you turn the burr which then tries to turn the motor you'll risk damaging the gear teeth.

At least you now know what it looks like inside.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

grr, now i have another problem. The burrs are not aligned right. I dont know how i could have assembled it wrong for it to be misaligned but on 1 side the burrs are a lot closer to the other which means i can not adjust the other side (which is too coarse for me) without damaging the other side. Im worried i have already damaged the burrs because i did not notice the misalignment when i put it together. How do i check for burr damage? and how can i align them correctly please?









was quite hard to take the picture but this is kind of what it looks like on one side and the other.

EDIT:

oh and the sound is back, although it is a bit different.






would a bit of lubricant help ? and where would i apply it?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You would know if the burrs had touched from the sound it would make. I don't think this is likely unless you have screwed the top carrier way too far in.

i can't think how the burrs would be misaligned. The bottom burr shaft passes through a straight bush bearing in the grind chamber base. The upper carrier screws in so there is no adjustment.

Take the upper carrier off again and check that the burr is properly seated in the carrier. It is a press fit so unlikely to be squint but worth checking anyway. Is there any side play in the lower burr.

obviously make sure its unplugged before working on it.

edit. Just checked my grinder and there is a much bigger gap when looking from above. Maybe your burrs have been replaced with a different set. I'll take a pic later for comparison.


----------

